# Lets talk about favorite snacks



## Marie5656 (Sep 21, 2021)

*I am always looking for interesting and different things to snack on.  The store bought kind.  Be they healthy or not.  My latest favorite are these packaged roasted chestnuts.  I only have found them at Wegmans, but when looking for an image, found they are sold at Amazon.  I mean, my go to chestnut are the "fresh" ones available in the fall, for roasting. But, I love these in between times.  Do you have something you always like to keep on hand?

*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't keep these on hand because I make a pig of myself but I love Cheetos and pistachio nuts. 
The pistachios have to be the ones dyed red. Its probably all in my head but I think they taste better. I'm not happy unless my fingers turn pink or yellow from the Cheetos. 
A throw back from my childhood. lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't buy them too often, but I like the Vinegar & Salt potato chips.  I get the lower fat version if possible.  My most favorite is fattening, ice cream like Baskin Robbins or Breyers.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2021)

From time to time, I buy black pepper & sea salt potato chips from the Dollar Store. We also like Skinny Pop popcorn.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2021)

I like the Chex mixes and lightly salted cashews.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 21, 2021)

Whole wheat crackers (like wheat thins), peanut butter and honey


----------



## Jules (Sep 21, 2021)

Cheezies, Black Pepper & lime potato chips, mixed nuts from Costco.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 21, 2021)

It is pistachios for me.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 21, 2021)

Peanuts still in the shell both salted and unsalted.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 21, 2021)

Salt & Pepper pistachios in the shell.

Hunts sugar free pudding cups.

Animal crackers.

A bowl of cereal with almond milk.

Breyers carb smart vanilla ice cream.

Saltines with peanut butter.

Toast.

Dutch Maid butter ring cookies from the $tore.

I try to stick to the simplest things like a slice of toast or a bowl of cereal. 

I can still hear my mother’s voice saying if you don’t want a slice of toast and a glass of milk then you’re not really hungry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2021)

raw walnuts

greek nonfat yogurt, with berries and nuts

low sodium sweet potato chips from Aldi's

saltines and low sodium v8

celery and whipped cream cheese

low fat ice cream

hummus and pita chips

natural peanut butter on rye toast with no sugar preserves

tiramisu 

dark chocolate


----------



## timoc (Sep 22, 2021)

What could be better than a bacon sandwich?

Answer..........two bacon sandwiches. 

That's what I'm devouring right now.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 22, 2021)

popcorn,crackers and peanut butter.


----------



## Shero (Sep 22, 2021)

timoc said:


> What could be better than a bacon sandwich?
> 
> Answer..........two bacon sandwiches.
> 
> That's what I'm devouring right now.



you mean a bacon butty, n'est pas?


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## StarSong (Sep 26, 2021)

Some of my go-to snacks:

Mixed nuts (I mix a jar of salted nuts with an equal amount of unsalted)
Pistachios (same process as above)
Saltines - either plain or with a little PB and/or jam
Unsalted pretzels (Sprouts' bulk food) with hummus or mustard
Freshly popped popcorn  

@Ruth n Jersey, I didn't know dyed pistachios still existed!  Haven't seen them in many years.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 26, 2021)

Roasted, salted almonds, salted pistachios and corn nuts but they are hard on the teeth.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 26, 2021)

My favorite snack is cake. I try to stay away from that. The other day I was looking at a snack cake display. There was this wonderful looking pound cake with icing. I could have inhaled that, so if I was in a different frame of mind, I'd have bought four, but I picked it up looked it over and put it back. I've thought about it every day since.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2021)

popcorn
pistachios
hummus with crackers
ice cream cones


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 26, 2021)

Bakery goods and ice cream.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 26, 2021)

Ghirardelli milk chocolate with caramel filling, and not just one square like that skinny model nibbles at on the TV ad. A whole block of squares, possibly two.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2021)

Que Pasa unsalted tortilla chips and Tostitos salsa.
Also, cherry tomatoes on their own.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Also, cherry tomatoes on their own.


Yep, I forgot about those.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 26, 2021)

I've never really been much of a snacker......but I've changed.  

Pork rinds are my snacking choice these days.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 26, 2021)

Those chocolate chip cookie ice cream sandwiches. You know. The ones that instead ice cream between two sweet chocolate cracker type things, it's two cookies instead. I like regular ice cream sandwiches too wish I had a box now.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 26, 2021)

Dry roasted peanuts.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 2, 2021)

Cheddar popcorn in the black bag, can't think of the brand name. 
Ice cream
Payday candy bars
Bake Shop Oatmeal Cranberry Cookies at Aldi's


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 2, 2021)

To be serious for a minute(if that's possible), I have relatives over the pond that send me Terry's Dark Chocolate Oranges every year. Love them.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> To be serious for a minute(if that's possible), I have relatives over the pond that send me Terry's Dark Chocolate Oranges every year. Love them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 187023


I remember buying Trader Joe's version of this!  So delicious - and kinda fun, too!  
Just put 3 on my Christmas list - one for each of my kids' families. The kids will likely remember having them and the grands will get a kick out of them, I'm sure.


----------



## Remy (Oct 5, 2021)

If it comes in a bag and is crunchy, I can eat it. I love the bagged popcorn, chips. I try not to buy them but leave the store too often with them. 

I wish I could eat nuts but they tear up my stomach anymore.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 5, 2021)

Honey roasted peanuts are my favorite snack.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 5, 2021)

Grape tomatoes

Saltine unsalted crackers

Cashews

Dark chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Orange sherbet


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 5, 2021)

Crunchy Cheetos!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 5, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Crunchy Cheetos!



My favorite


----------



## feywon (Oct 5, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> To be serious for a minute(if that's possible), I have relatives over the pond that send me Terry's Dark Chocolate Oranges every year. Love them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 187023


We've found them and another brand even here,  usually between Thanksgiving and New Years.  Daughter and i th like them, but they makes one raspberry cream inside that's my favorite.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 6, 2021)

feywon said:


> We've found them and another brand even here,  usually between Thanksgiving and New Years.  Daughter and i th like them, but they makes one raspberry cream inside that's my favorite.


Good to know.  VERY good to know!


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 18, 2021)

Bananas
Grapes
Organic Popcorn (microwaved, drizzle warmed butter (1 tbsp) over it)
Choceur chocolate bar with hazelnuts


----------



## Jules (Oct 18, 2021)

For people that eat snacks, do you have desserts after meals?  Are snacks in lieu of dessert.  DH likes dessert so we have something with lunchtime coffee and something small after dinner.  I’m content with a sliver sized piece of whatever.  

I rarely snack but crave salt.  In the summer I’ll eat popcorn.  If I have something it’ll likely be nuts, cheezies, or lime flavoured chips.  Absolutely nothing after dinner.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 19, 2021)

Jules said:


> For people that eat snacks, do you have desserts after meals?  Are snacks in lieu of dessert.  DH likes dessert so we have something with lunchtime coffee and something small after dinner.  I’m content with a sliver sized piece of whatever.
> 
> I rarely snack but crave salt.  In the summer I’ll eat popcorn.  If I have something it’ll likely be nuts, cheezies, or lime flavoured chips.  Absolutely nothing after dinner.


I usually have a little something sweet around 3:00 rather than immediately after a meal.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 19, 2021)

Saltine crackers, very lightly buttered and then popped under the oven broiler until they turn dark golden brown.

My Mother used to fix these for me (they were a way of using slightly stale crackers) and they are still my absolute favorite warm, salty treat.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 19, 2021)

~First and foremost *Ice cream*
~Activia yogurt
~Nature Valley Sweet & Salty peanut granola bars
~Pistachios (finally got the shelled ones)
~Potato chips (just bought Utz 18 bag variety: sour cream & onion, plain and barbeque)
~Waffles and Golden cheese blintzes (usually used for breakfast but both can be used as snacks)

I used to love apples with peanut butter and sometimes with caramel dip but the apples I've bought didn't taste that good so I stopped buying them. I was also into Pop Corners kettle corn variety once. I will probably buy them again. 

@Jules I used to love the lime flavored taco chips (Doritos I believe) but I haven't seen them in awhile.


----------

